# Yellow Tint on picture quality



## melkins (Oct 20, 2005)

Over the last several months I have noticed the picture quality of my Dish programming to have a yellow tint or hue. It is most noticeable on close up shots of people's faces. It is more noticeable on shows like Terra Nova (FOX Network) however it does it on all channels. I have two 722DVR's and it is happening on all four of my TV's which are various brands, all TV's are plasma except one which is not flat screen TV and it shows up on this one too. It has to be the signal coming into the house or bad equipment. Any suggestions? Dish has not responed to my e-mails yet.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

I've noticed that things seem to be darker on all my sets (9). Especially the DLP directly hooked up to a 722 and a CRT on a 625.


----------



## DaveM (Feb 16, 2011)

I've noticed that the bitrates seem to be (further) shrinking on many of the HD movie channels as of late (at least the ones I've observed on Eastern Arc). Thus, I'm seeing a soft, overcompressed, haze as well. Faces lacking detail. Colors off, dark or bleeding, more noise, etc. As I mentioned, their bitrates definitely went down on many of the EA HD movie channels...15-20% in some cases. I can only imagine what they did, in terms of picture processing, to try and mask that move.

Keep up the <sarcasm> "good work," Dish.


----------



## melkins (Oct 20, 2005)

Dish replaced the LNB. Said he saw the problem on the TV's but has not ideal what is causing it or how to fix it. LBN did not work.


----------



## Orion9 (Jan 31, 2011)

I would suspect the very last step. How are the TVs connected? If via HDMI, I would suspect the TVs, if via something more analogue, I would suspect whatever is feeding them. I am just guessing but in my experience it's a lot easier to mess up tint in analog signals vs digital.

Have you changed the ambient lighting at all? Like bought new compact fluorescents or anything like that? Ambient lighting can really change how a TV looks because you adjust your "white balance" based on the surrounding light.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

It's noticeable on my LG. I suddenly notice that all of the people have yellow teeth. No really worth the phone call.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Since we're talking about multiple receivers with the same problem, that pretty much rules out a faulty receiver.

Another possibility is that DISH is futzing with their compression profile and the yellow component has been boosted (or the blue component cut).

Since more than one installation is noticing the yellowing, I'm going to rule out jaundice and cataracts.


----------



## melkins (Oct 20, 2005)

Tonight when Terra Nova came on there was a few seconds that the TV screen had a complete white background. There were very large and noticable yellow streaks on the screen covering at least 60% of the veiwing area. I paused the TV and checked my other cheap $99 Meijer Tv and the streaks were on that TV as well so it is NOT the TV's. Maybe it is just the FOX network broadcast signal (Chicago Area). I see it on other stations too but FOX is just 20 times worse.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

I got Terra Nova off OTA and there were no problems like what you got. But I am noticing color and brightness levels are not as good or as consistent as they used to be on Sat channels. I'm having to whack out my settings to a decent picture. I have reset my DLP to factory default settings and things aren't as incredible as they used to be. Although, VOD after download is great. When I can find what I want, I'd much rather watch everything via VOD. But the selection of daily network programming seems to be severely lacking. Although the networks are represented. And is it me or does the network listing change from day to day?

Off my Blu-Ray the picture is as it has always been, incredible. So . . .


----------



## Orion9 (Jan 31, 2011)

I watched Terra Nova last night through Dish (but sourced from a different local) and specifically looked for yellowness and didn't spot it.


----------



## jmccull78 (May 19, 2004)

I am glad this was brought up. I have noticed many times the yellow hue only on WFLD Fox32 out of Chicago (non-OTA). It is very noticeable on shows such as The Office, etc. I checked the OTA signal on a neighboring market and I DID NOT see it.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Notices members of the DISH Internet Response Team havn't chimed in with a explanation or a offer to help with this situation.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

MysteryMan said:


> Notices members of the DISH Internet Response Team havn't chimed in with a explanation or a offer to help with this situation.


Meaning?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

tampa8 said:


> Meaning?


Usually when a DISH sub posts a problem a member of the DISH Internet Response Team offers assistance. Havn't seen it with this situation.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I find that the DISH response team is very reliable and doesn't hesitate to chime in when they have something. The solution to a problem isn't always a known thing and the members of the response team aren't always tech types. If they have to go behind the scenes to communicate an issue to engineering, the response delay would seem in order. Otherwise, their input would be no more valuable than ours.

I think we should be patient and wait for answers they are comfortable enough with to share with us.

There was a time when there was no response team. I, for one, am glad the team was created.


----------



## melkins (Oct 20, 2005)

I ordered an OTA antenna for my Dish Vip722 and recorded Terra Nova one day via OTA and the picture was crystal clear. I recorded it again via Dish not using the OTA antenna using my vip722 and the yellow spots are there so this tells me that the problem is something from Dish and not all my TV's.


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

^^^

I just got my Panasonic plasma re-ISF'ed again (2 yr checkup), and he checked all my sources, and I don't see any yellow issues with Dish (and haven't in the past either). Maybe something specifically with your setup.


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

I don't have any yellow tint on my dish signal either.


----------



## TimCoh (Dec 24, 2011)

I get a white haze, on some channels. A brand new LCD and a older DLP.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

I've seen that too. A compression artifact?


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

First HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!

And on that note, I recorded Dick Clark off DISH, OTA and watched from OTA direct to the set. And there was a definite difference.

DISH: Lots of motion blur and something I'm going to call motion fog from the crowd moving, the LED screens and the fog that they pump in the air to catch the lighting. Caused a kinda "digiatal/blocked" haze at times.

OTA through the STB: The PQ was a lot better. The blacks were darker, more crisp and just more dynamic. The chroma was hotter and clean. No "motion fog, blur, anything". And the audio was a lot more dynamic.

OTA Direct: Not as a dynamically better than STB OTA, for the first time. It was a tad cleaner and crisper, but overall, a lot closer to the STB OTA.

UPDATE:
Just saw a number that had the backdrop screens going nutz, the artists in the foreground jumping and moving all over, and off the dish it was a mess. Off STB via OTA a lot less, off OTA Direct - NOTHING. Crystal clear.

I can't wait to get the RFBD from my buddies in LA to compare this all with the raw feed.

But there was a difference between Sat and OTA that brought to mind a lot of the things that people here are saying they as seeing.

P.S.
_"If security guards had a party, would they invite anyone?"_ I just thought of that joke when I saw seven cops dancing with my guests (and neighbors, so they couldn't have called them). Oh, it was probably that shell I shot off the top of the roof. Oh, well looks like every ones having fun.


----------

